# organic dog food



## poochfriend (Apr 4, 2006)

Organic food have been sweeping the country as a human food trend. Does anyone use organic dog food? What brands or companies make organic dog food?


----------



## Cleo's_Mommy (Apr 10, 2006)

I use Wellness dog food, which is human grade food for dogs. I have also used California Natural, which is similar to Wellness. I also know of a brand called Solid Gold that is also very good.


----------



## JulieRuin (Apr 12, 2006)

A friend of mine buys Newman's Own organic dog food - her dog seems to like it. I like organic foods, but I'm sticking with Purina One Lamb and Rice since my dog has allergies.


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

There is Karma, Eagle Pack Holistic, Castor & Pollux, Timberwolf Organics, Nature's Variety, and Canidae as well. All I can think of right now, and some are of course more organic than others lol...


----------



## drfong (May 24, 2006)

My father will only use organic for his cat, but he has the strangest diet I've ever heard of. I haven't seen anything if organic feed pets are healthier.


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

If we are healthier on it, then they probably are as well. Afterall, I'm sure anybody is healthier if they cut all those synthetic chemicals and hormones out of their diet. >^^;<


----------



## GSD lover (Apr 8, 2006)

I haven't used organic dog food. A lot of dogs seem to have troubles digesting it, especially if they have lived off other sorts of dog foods and aren't used to digesting such rich food. But, I bet if you started a puppy on it it would be wonderful for him/her.


----------



## NewfCrazy (Apr 13, 2006)

I feed Solid Gold. It's a great food and doesn't have all the chemicals & preservatives. I've also fed Eagle Pack Holistic.


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

Has anyone heard of Kumpi dog and cat dry foods??

http://www.kumpi.com/home.html

If I had the money, thats what my pets would be eating. At cat shows I have gotten some samples of KumpiKat food and Lily (my cat) LOVES it!


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

poochfriend said:


> Organic food have been sweeping the country as a human food trend. Does anyone use organic dog food? What brands or companies make organic dog food?


I feed Timberwolf Organics. Great for dogs with allergies because they have unique protein sources like their Wilderness Elk and Salmon formula.


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

I use organic dog food: Timberwolf Organics www.timberwolforganics.com. I use the lamb and apples as a BARF mixer. I feed my cats their Serengeti formula too.


----------



## allforcanis (Apr 22, 2007)

Organic dog foods are more healthier and contains good fiber content.

Any organic brands you choose make sure to check they contain 95% organic indegredients.

I prefer karma over others.


----------



## For The Love Of The Dog (Apr 22, 2007)

I try to use a variety of foods for my dogs so they don't get bored, they're used to this so it's no problem..... anyway, here's a link to a directory that has alot of Natural Dog and Cat foods listed - there are customer reviews and links to websites, Greenpeople.org. It's just a directory so no one is going to try to sell you anything either.


----------



## minischnauzer (Apr 23, 2007)

We've been feeding our dogs raw and/or organic diets for the last 15-17 years. We ended up switching to dog food about 10 years back after hearing from a vet how good it was and how much healthier she would be. Then, our dog ended up with three types of cancer - following extensive and very expensive surgeries, she passed away, constantly in pain and absolutely miserable. No other dog we've owned previously (or since) has had cancer and we all wish we had never made that mistake. I've been doing my best to urge everyone I know to switch to a natural diet for their pets, and, if possible, an organic one. For proof, I just show them our dogs - they get tons of compliments on their coats, their health and speed, and the way they look and feel - people can really tell the difference! 

Watching the news these past few weeks and seeing how many animals and people (who believed that they were doing the best for their pets by giving them dog food) were suffering from the dog food recalls, I decided that maybe it was time I did something. I'm a law student so I don't have too much time on my hands, but I figured I was going to invest some money over the summer into producing organic dog foods for people who have my schedule (working 12-14 hours a day, on top of case readings - I very well understand how tired people can be!) and don't have much time to cook for their pets. I figure if I can get at least one owner to switch to a natural diet, one less dog will suffer how ours did, and that's good by me. 

I've just stumbled onto this site and, frankly, it's wonderful knowing that so many people know about the benefits of a natural diet for their four-legged family members! Keep up the good work, guys!


----------



## broadwaybones (Jun 11, 2007)

JulieRuin said:


> A friend of mine buys Newman's Own organic dog food - her dog seems to like it. I like organic foods, but I'm sticking with Purina One Lamb and Rice since my dog has allergies.


I am glad that purina works for you. However, mostdogs with allegies are allergic to corn! Purina is loaded with corn and meat by products. Yuck! Purina is far from all natural or organic. I would never suggest anyone purchase any Purina products. Sorry!


----------



## Ringo (Oct 31, 2007)

*Organic Dog Food (FREE SAMPLES).....*

I just contacted the pet food brand that Paris Hilton, Britney Spears, Nicole Richie, and Christina Aguilera all use for there dogs.

It's called "Spam"! Spam dog food is all USDA Organic, and there are five different flavors available! Check out there website www.spam.com! I was very impressed!

Since not one store in my entire state carries this brand yet, and it's primarily available in California, and New York, I emailed them an address and asked if they would send me a few sampes to try out there product. They responded to my email, and said they would send the samples out right away.

I received the samples yesterday, and my dogs love there pet food! They only have USDA Organic canned dog food (no dry food yet), but they did mention that there dry food would be available in about 8 weeks.

In California, they are in all the Whole Foods Market Grocery Stores (Organic Grocery Stores), and a ton of upscale Mom and Pop shops throughout California and New York.

They told me that they always send samples out to people, and the response is great. They said that the people who usually order there product online www.spam.com), are people that live in areas that don't carry "Spam"

They were very polite, responded right away, and sent me samples within a week. My dogs loved there pet food so much that I now order it through there website www.spam.com (no one in my state carries there brand yet).

Give "Spam" a chance, and contact them ([email protected]). They will send you a few samples at no charge. All they need is an address to send the samples to. Also, click around on there website, it is very hip and cool!

Tell them that Allison from the dog forum chat room told you to contact them. They definately know who I am!

I hope your dogs like there product as much as mine did!


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: Organic Dog Food (FREE SAMPLES).....*



Ringo said:


> I just contacted the pet food brand that Paris Hilton, Britney Spears, Nicole Richie, and Christina Aguilera all use for there dogs.


Good Lord! Is that supposed to be a recommendation?

Spammers aren't getting any smarter.



Ringo said:


> Tell them that Allison from the dog forum chat room told you to contact them. They definately know who I am!


No doubt, since you work for them.

And this is NOT a chat room!


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

Ginny01OT said:


> I use organic dog food: Timberwolf Organics www.timberwolforganics.com. I use the lamb and apples as a BARF mixer. I feed my cats their Serengeti formula too.


Curious...do you mix it with the patties?


----------



## poohlp (Jul 10, 2007)

Hmm, technically, I don't think Timberwolf is actually an Organic food, although Organics is a part of their name and they do use high quality ingredients... 

Here's what they say about it on their website:
http://timberwolforganics.com/s.nl/it.I/id.8/.f

BTW, I use TO and am very happy with it. However, I just though in the interest of full disclosure, that it was worth mentioning.


----------



## Harmonybear (Oct 24, 2007)

We feed Merrick, which has some organic ingredients, mixed with Wellness, which I do not think is organic.... I told my husband that it was a sign of our own 'crunchiness' that even our dog is being fed a kibble which has 'organic chicken' listed as the first ingredient.


----------



## Dakotapup (Oct 19, 2007)

You need to read the labels just because a food says organic in it's name does not mean they use organic materials. timberwolf organics is the name of the food but it is not an organic food. Great quality food - YES. Organic - NO. Just like human food it needs to be certified organic. I think Newmans own makes and organic dog food (I do not know about it's quality). That brings another point. Just because it is made of certified organic ingredients does not mean it is a good quality dog food it could have certified organic corn and I would not recommend that. I hope this helps.
Jo


----------



## ChillisMom (Aug 25, 2007)

poohlp said:


> Hmm, technically, I don't think Timberwolf is actually an Organic food, although Organics is a part of their name and they do use high quality ingredients...
> 
> Here's what they say about it on their website:
> http://timberwolforganics.com/s.nl/it.I/id.8/.f
> ...


I feed Timberwolf Organics too, and was just about to post that, I think there is one food that uses an organic ingredient though, lol... But my dogs do wonderful on it.


----------



## bryly27 (Jan 8, 2008)

broadwaybones said:


> I am glad that purina works for you. However, mostdogs with allegies are allergic to corn! Purina is loaded with corn and meat by products. Yuck! Purina is far from all natural or organic. I would never suggest anyone purchase any Purina products. Sorry!


CORN IS NOT A COMMON ALLERGEN. I can assure you that my statement is fact. If you ever read a clinical nutrition book, it will state that it is only a myth. A lot of companies bought into the idea that corn is bad and even marketed that right on their bags. If corn is bad, then why are foods that have corn helping dogs with allergies? Common food allergens are beef and wheat. Do not listen to what the internet says, I would recommend you to actually call the companies up and ask them questions directly. 

So back to the subject of organic dog food. For people who want real organic dog food, look on the packaging if it has the USDA seal on it. It will be a white and black circle and it says USDA certified.


----------



## GreatDaneMom (Sep 21, 2007)

bryly27 said:


> CORN IS NOT A COMMON ALLERGEN. I can assure you that my statement is fact. If you ever read a clinical nutrition book, it will state that it is only a myth. A lot of companies bought into the idea that corn is bad and even marketed that right on their bags. If corn is bad, then why are foods that have corn helping dogs with allergies? Common food allergens are beef and wheat. Do not listen to what the internet says, I would recommend you to actually call the companies up and ask them questions directly.
> 
> So back to the subject of organic dog food. For people who want real organic dog food, look on the packaging if it has the USDA seal on it. It will be a white and black circle and it says USDA certified.


i think youre on crack..... a USDA seal only means the meat was USDA certified FOR HUMAN CONSUMPTION and that was the WHOLE product. THE FOOD ISNT GETTING THE WHOLE PRODUCT they get what is left over and unusable for humans! CORN IS AN ALLERGEN! Also, call the company and ask them if the corn in their food is an allergen... hello!! theyre going to tell you- "no its not an allergen at all, you should buy our food!"


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

GreatDaneMom said:


> i think youre on crack..... a USDA seal only means the meat was USDA certified FOR HUMAN CONSUMPTION and that was the WHOLE product. THE FOOD ISNT GETTING THE WHOLE PRODUCT they get what is left over and unusable for humans! CORN IS AN ALLERGEN! Also, call the company and ask them if the corn in their food is an allergen... hello!! theyre going to tell you- "no its not an allergen at all, you should buy our food!"


LMAO!!!! You are right though - corn (or the part of corn that makes it to dog food) along with wheat are pretty much the number one allergen in dog food today.


----------



## yorkieartist (Jan 19, 2008)

*Re: Organic Dog Food (FREE SAMPLES).....*



Ringo said:


> I just contacted the pet food brand that Paris Hilton, Britney Spears, Nicole Richie, and Christina Aguilera all use for there dogs.
> 
> It's called "Spam"! Spam dog food is all USDA Organic, and there are five different flavors available! Check out there website www.spam.com! I was very impressed!
> 
> ...



Well, I went to this site and found absolutely no reference whatsoever to pet food of any type. Just to the human spam. Much less ordering, content, organics information, preservative information, anything. If they are making it, they are not advertising it at all.


----------



## scintillady (Dec 13, 2007)

I feed Artemis holistic kibble along with my own homemade wet food with meat and veggies.


----------



## royal33 (Nov 19, 2008)

Hello everyone! 

We are a group of marketing students from the University of Texas at Austin, and we are conducting a survey on dog owners. If you wouldn't mind taking a few minutes to take the survey, we would really appreciate your time and contribution to our efforts.

NOTE: We have become aware of minor problems with question wording and/or answer choices on a few survey questions, but we are unable to fix these problems due to the nature of the assignment. Please complete the survey to the best of your ability. Again, we very much appreciate your help in this matter.

This survey is designed to gather information for a marketing course. We are targeting dog owners specifically. If you do not own a dog currently, please refrain from taking this survey. 

Below is the Dog Owner Survey link:

http://surveystation.austin.utexas.edu/TakeSurvey.aspx?SurveyID=8lL0l78 


Thank you.


----------



## 2Catahoulas (Aug 11, 2008)

poochfriend said:


> Organic food have been sweeping the country as a human food trend. Does anyone use organic dog food? What brands or companies make organic dog food?


I use Natural Balance Organic Formula. I like the ingredients and the company's advanced testing for toxins and contaminates. [link]

Free Range Chicken Chicken (hormone & antibiotic free), Organic Brown Rice, Chicken Meal, Organic Oats, Organic Millet, Organic Barley, Organic Sorghum, Organic Potato, Organic Peas, Organic Canola Oil, Organic Flaxseed, Chicken Fat (Naturally stabilized with Mixed Tocopherols), Dicalcium Phosphate, Organic Carrots, Natural Flavor, Calcium Carbonate, Potassium Phosphate, Sea Salt, Mixed Tocopherols, Organic Spinach, Organic Cranberries, Organic Tomato, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Dried Kelp, Organic Parsley, Organic Rosemary, Choline Chloride, Zinc Proteinate, Ferrous Sulfate, Zinc Sulfate, Vitamin E Supplement, Vitamin B-12 Supplement, Ascorbic Acid (Vitamin C), Taurine, Manganese Sulfate, Niacin, Riboflavin (Vitamin B-2), Copper Proteinate, Copper Sulfate, Calcium Pantothenate, Vitamin A Acetate, Inositol, Folic Acid, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (Vitamin B-6), Thiamin Mononitrate (Vitamin B-1), Vitamin D-2, Biotin, Potassium Iodate, Cobalt Sulfate, Sodium Selenite. Crude Protein (min) 22%, Crude Fat (min) 13%, Moisture (max) 10%, Crude Fiber (max) 4.5%, Omega 6 Fatty Acids (min) 2.6%, Omega 3 Fatty Acids (min) 0.4%* (Certified Organic by Oregon Tilth)*


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

Natural Balance Organic. It's spendy, but what my breeder was feeding my new puppy, so, until I switch her over to EVO once she's grown up, that's what she's eating (and doing well on).


----------



## flipgirl (Oct 5, 2007)

Cheetah said:


> There is Karma, Eagle Pack Holistic, Castor & Pollux, Timberwolf Organics, Nature's Variety, and Canidae as well. All I can think of right now, and some are of course more organic than others lol...


Timberwolf has had tochange their name to just Timberwolf because of the regulations on organic food. THeir food is not necessarily organic.


----------



## basenjis (Nov 21, 2008)

Blue Buffalo also have a organic formula dog/cat food also.
http://www.bluebuff.com 

Organic Deboned Chicken, Organic Brown Rice, Organic Oatmeal, Chicken Meal, Organic Ground Barley, Organic Ground Millet, Salmon Meal, Chicken Fat (preserved with Natural Mixed Tocopherols), Organic Canola Oil, Natural Chicken Flavor, Organic Blueberries, Organic Dried Egg, Potatoes, Organic Peas, Calcium Carbonate, Alfalfa Meal, Caramel, Potassium Chloride, Salmon Oil (source of Natural Omega 3 Fatty Acids), Choline Chloride, Salt, Organic Sunflower Oil (source of Natural Omega 6 Fatty Acids), Organic Kelp Meal, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Taurine, Dicalcium Phosphate, Natural Mixed Tocopherols, Turmeric, Organic Parsley, Dried Chicory Root, Organic Garlic, Vitamin A Acetate, Vitamin E Supplement, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Niacin (Vitamin B3), Calcium Pantothenate (Vitamin B5), Riboflavin (Vitamin B2), Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (Vitamin B6), Thiamine Mononitrate (Vitamin B1), Folic Acid, Biotin, Zinc Amino Acid Complex (source of Chelated Zinc), Iron Amino Acid Complex (source of Chelated Iron), Copper Amino Acid Complex (source of Chelated Copper), Manganese Amino Acid Complex (source of Chelated Manganese), Cobalt Amino Acid Complex (source of Chelated Cobalt), Sodium Selenite, Calcium Iodate, Saccharomyces cerevisiae, Lactobacillus acidophilus, Aspergillus niger, Enterococcus faecum, Trichoderma longbrachiatum, Bacillus subtilus.
Guaranteed Analysis
Crude Protein 24.0% min
Crude Fat 14.0% min
Crude Fiber 4.0% max
Moisture 10.0% max
Omega 3 Fatty Acids* 0.36% min
Omega 6 Fatty Acids* 1.55% min

*I feed their Wilderness grainfree formula and my dogs and my cats LOVE it.*


----------



## Jen D (Apr 23, 2007)

I feed Eagle Pack Holistic Select.


----------



## havaneselover (Jul 19, 2010)

Hi,

I am new to the forum. I am the proud owner of a Havanese Puppy named Maggie. I found a great Organic Chicken based dog food for her that she absolutely loves, and is great for her at www.healthychoiceorganic.com . The food is of course called Healthy Choice Organic, and not only has the Organic Chicken a the #1 ingredient, but 3 other sources of meat protein, and also includes many other great products like glucosimine for the joints and Pre and Pro-Biotics for the digestive system. I encourage you to try it out. The ship it right to your home and have a free sample bag that you can try. I hope your pup enjoys it as much as Maggie does.


----------



## StellaLucyDesi (Jun 19, 2008)

I'm feeding my pack Castor & Pollux Organix Less Active dry food mixed with a variety of can foods like: Merrick, Castor & Pollux Organix, Holistic Select, Canine Caviar, BG, Newman's Own, etc. 

Another organic food is Natural Planet Organics, and I think one is By Nature Organics (if they still make this one).


----------



## StellaLucyDesi (Jun 19, 2008)

Yes, I've used By Nature organic food. It is a good food. I've only used the can version...I don't know if they still make the dry formula, though. I haven't seen it in awhile. My dogs like the cans.


----------



## flipgirl (Oct 5, 2007)

I thought Timberwolf Organics was supposed to eliminate the word "organics" from their name because it isn't actually organic? 

Anyway, my point of view is that organic food, human or otherwise, is not regulated and therefore, any company can put the word organic on their product and market it as such. I've heard that if the label has 'certified organic' on it then you can trust in that but I don't believe that at all. The food industry is wracked with all kinds of bullcrap and seeing as the pet food industry is regulated much less than the human food industry, then I can't imagine what organic would mean in terms of dog food. The AAFCO is ostensibly the main authority in pet food but it doesn't have the power to really regulate food. It just provides guidelines as to what pet food should have. For example, if a dog food says 'with chicken' on its label, then at least 3 % of the food must be comprised of chicken. If the label says 'chicken dinner' then it must contain at least 25% chicken. This makes me laugh when we get Hill's W/D or K/D with chicken and people buy into it. Three percent of the food may be chicken but the other 97% is probaby corn and by-products. By-products are not necessarily bad if they are bones, organs and such but Hills being Hills, their by-products are in a class of their own. That's the way I see it. 

Sorry for the divergence but my main point was to illustrate that the food industry is scary even as it is regulated. Organic means nothing other than to draw you into spending your hard-earned money on a particular food. Having said that, a truly organic food would be ideal for you and your pet; unfortunately, I don't know how you would be able to certify a food as organic unless you grew or raised the ingredients yourself.


----------

